

 Flash Comes to the iPad .... - MykalMorton
http://mashable.com/2010/03/30/greystripe-ipad/

======
shmichael
The title is misleading. Flash advertisments are being converted to an iPad-
compatible form (probably Canvas). It's not even clear if the process is fully
automatic.

